# problem with hibernate and Software Suspend 2.2-rc5

## mescall2000

On my laptop, when i try to run hibernate (i follow http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2 howto) from root user, system Fails to enter state.

The bios firmware are the last and | have fixed the ACPI following this howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems , but the problem remains.

I have tryed with and without wlan card inserted in pcmcia slot.

The pc are DELL D610

Here: 0) uname -a 1) the logs of dmesg 2) lspci -v 3) hibernate.conf

Linux latitude 2.6.13-suspend2-r2 #6 SMP Thu Sep 8 01:49:33 CEST 2005 i686 Intel

(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1000Mhz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Sep  7 23:24:01 latitude Software Suspend 2.2-rc5: Initiating a software suspend cycle.

Sep  7 23:24:01 latitude suspend_userui: userui_program not configured. suspend_userui disabled.

Sep  7 23:24:01 latitude Software Suspend 2.2-rc5: Swapwriter: Signature found.

Sep  7 23:24:01 latitude Software Suspend 2.2-rc5: Suspending enabled.

Sep  7 23:24:01 latitude Freezing processes

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Freezing processes: Syncing remaining I/O.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Preparing Image.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Starting to save the image..

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Writing caches...

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude 20%...40%...60%...80%...100%...done.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Doing atomic copy.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:01.1 disabled

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:01.0 disabled

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.5 disabled

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.0 disabled

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.1[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Writing kernel & process data...

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude 20%...40%...60%...80%...100%...done.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Seeking to enter ACPI state

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:01.1 disabled

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:01.0 disabled

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.5 disabled

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.0 disabled

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Failed to enter state.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.1[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Software Suspend 2.2-rc5: Suspend failed, trying to recover...

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Please include the following information in bug reports:

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - SUSPEND core   : 2.2-rc5

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Kernel Version : 2.6.13-suspend2-r2

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Compiler vers. : 3.3

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Attempt number : 1

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Pageset sizes  : 9632 (9632 low) and 30045 (30045 low).

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Parameters     : 0 0 0 7 0 5

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Calculations   : Image size: 39882. Ram to suspend: 2274.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Limits         : 131042 pages RAM. Initial boot: 125928.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Overall expected compression percentage: 0.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Compressor lzf enabled.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Compressed 162516992 bytes into 79634710 (50 percent compression).

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Swapwriter active.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude Swap available for image: 126509 pages.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Preemptive kernel.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - SMP kernel.

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - Max extents used: 4

Sep  7 23:24:20 latitude - I/O speed: Write 34682 KB/s.

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Capabilities: [40] #09 [1105]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 32

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: fc000000-fdffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-e7ffffff

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Latitude C640

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at bf80 [size=32]

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=10, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000ffff

        Memory behind bridge: f4000000-fbffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 20000000-24ffffff

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Latitude C640

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at bfa0 [size=16]

        Memory at 25000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Cirrus Logic Crystal WMD Audio Codec

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        I/O ports at dc80 [size=64]

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: PCTel Inc Dell Inspiron 2100 internal modem

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at d400 [size=256]

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 00e3

        Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, stepping, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

        Memory at fcff0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at fc000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 7 :Cool: 

        Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 00e3

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at ec80 [size=128]

        Memory at f8fffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at 24000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

0000:02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

        Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 00e3

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 20000000-21fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: f4000000-f5fff000

        I/O window 0: 0000e000-0000e0ff

        I/O window 1: 0000e400-0000e4ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

        Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 00e3

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

        Memory at f8001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=07, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 22000000-23fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: f6000000-f7fff000

        I/O window 0: 0000e800-0000e8ff

        I/O window 1: 0000f000-0000f0ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. WL-100G

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

#

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    suspend2            Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://www.suspend2.net/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

#EnableEscape yes

#DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

# ImageSizeLimit 200

## useful for initrd usage:

# SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda2

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

# PowerdownMethod 5

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

# ProcSetting expected_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Suspend2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Suspend2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

## For filewriter:

# FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

# VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

# UseSysfsPowerState mem

# PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 1

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

### misclaunch

OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

UnloadModules ndiswrapper

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

# GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

DownInterfaces wlan0

# UpInterfaces auto

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices postfix

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### vbetool

# EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

XStatus gnome

XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

----------

